# Look What I Bought Today!!!!



## modtheworld44 (May 11, 2017)

I thought that I would share some of my finds with yall.I know one thing,this is the first non-ceramic overdrive that I have come across hmmm......must mean it's rare....hehe. :mrgreen: 

I spent $80.00 total and even paid $5.00 a pound wonder if I'll ever be able to make any profit?BRB.....damn it just checked boardsort and can't sell them at $4.50 so guess I'll go the other way.I guess it's time for another debate about who's way will make more money or not I'll leave that up to yall.I just like sharing all my great finds with yall.Hope yall enjoy and as always Thanks in advance.



P.S Hey goran can you give these an appeal rating Please!!!! :lol: 



modtheworld44


----------



## Bator (May 11, 2017)

On your boards valuable for collectors is almost nothing.  Just beautiful outwardly  
But, on the contrary, it is this version of Pentium II is a rare processor. It is in good condition and probably in working order - this increases its cost.
Pentium II Overdrive PODP66X333 SL2KE V1.1


----------



## richard2013 (May 11, 2017)

Before we start in here,,hehehe so hows the nortel ceramics data yield goes,,,any updated pics of the final yellow metal. :mrgreen:

Whats the total weight of the 80$? how many ceramics?


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 12, 2017)

richard2013 said:


> Before we start in here,,hehehe so hows the nortel ceramics data yield goes,,,any updated pics of the final yellow metal. :mrgreen:
> 
> Whats the total weight of the 80$? how many ceramics?





richard2013

The update for that lot will be in that thread not here.Their still sitting waiting right were I left them on my work bench.


Back to this thread,here's the rest of the materials I got from the deal.Weight was about 50pounds +-.
I want to see which way that is presented,can bring the most over all money and why?Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## anachronism (May 12, 2017)

It's a nice small batch Jerry.

Then again and no harm intended but given the fact you have a preferred way of processing these batches what good will any advice do because you'll do it your own way regardless.


----------



## chuckgambale (May 12, 2017)

Mod. I love it pal I hope you do great. Thanks as always for the pics and for keeping us talking. You keep it interesting. By the way was there a lot of those god cap LSI processors they look nice.


----------

